# Pigmentary Uveitis



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Donna,
I hope you can get some answers here. My boy was diagnosed with PU but he was 13-1/2 at the time, and it was too late to do anything as we lost him a few months later. 
If you haven't already done so, please notify the breeder!!! Also, if he is on K9data, please list it on there. Every little bit of information helps breeders to make informed decisions, and hopefully to trace the genetic link to this horrible problem.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My dog doesn't have pigmentary uveitis; however, he had double cataract surgery last September 29, and is still dealing with a surgical related type of uveitis and fibrin tissue in the eyes. We are on many medications for this, including flurbiprofen. My understanding is the medications work to reduce the inflammation and the chance for development of glaucoma, but won't prevent cataracts.

You are seeing a veterinary ophthalmologist, right? If not, you should do so, because they have the most sophisticated (and expensive) equipment to monitor your dog's PU. The ophthalmologist should give you a briefing on signs/symptoms to look for at home that warrant a visit to the ophthalmologist. They will also set you up with a schedule for follow-up exams. You may end up with an arsenal of drops to switch between, on instructions of the ophthalmologist.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Does he just have iris cysts, or does he actually have PU? I believe the current thinking is that not all dogs with iris cysts will get PU, but all dogs with PU have iris cysts.

Some iris cysts will burst and go away while others (I believe the pigmented ones) can cause issues and potentially PU.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Does he just have iris cysts, or does he actually have PU? I believe the current thinking is that not all dogs with iris cysts will get PU, but all dogs with PU have iris cysts.
> 
> Some iris cysts will burst and go away while others (I believe the pigmented ones) can cause issues and potentially PU.


I was also wondering this, too. Vito has an iris cyst, but not PU.

I don't mean to thread hijack, but at what point do you worry about a cyst? Vito was checked out almost a year ago. It's still there and I think it has grown in size.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

nixietink said:


> I don't mean to thread hijack, but at what point do you worry about a cyst? Vito was checked out almost a year ago. It's still there and I think it has grown in size.


Rosie had iris cysts and the opthamologist only monitored them unless one was interfering with her vision, in which case he would rupture it with a laser. We only ever had to go through that one time, and actually, the cyst ruptured on its own a few days before the scheduled surgery. We had the cysts monitored every 6-12 months.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

dmarieski said:


> Does the medicines actually hold off the blindness, cataracts, glaucoma? What can I reasonly expect before the worst start to happen.
> Donna


Treatment for Pigmentary Uveitis or Golden Retriever Uveitis (GRU) is "aimed at reducing inflammation in the eye and preventing or delaying the onset of glaucoma". Glaucoma is painful and blinding and has been found to develop in 46% of dogs with GRU. 

*Source*

I hope all works out well for you. We just lost our 14 year old. She had GRU that was diagnosed too late. Our regular vet didn't catch it. They are not trained for some of these things.

We dealt with it from about September up until she died this past Monday. She had her left eye injected and the other we tried to control (the pressures) with various drops. The pressures basically stayed under control (with drops) until recently when they both shot back up.

The morning we had her put to sleep, the pressures were really high. That could have been caused by nasal cancer though; a mass pressing on the optic nerve(s) as it was explained to us.

She was probably suffering from high pressures, which the ophthalmologist said would be like a constant migraine, long before it was diagnosed. But we didn't even know something like this existed.

I really hope you are seeing an ophthalmologist.



Dallas Gold said:


> You are seeing a veterinary ophthalmologist, right? If not, you should do so, because they have the most sophisticated (and expensive) equipment to monitor your dog's PU.


As in the past, I have to agree with Dallas Gold. 
*+1*


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Flirty has PU, she was diagnosed at 4 years of age. She has no cysts presently. Flirt is on Diclofenac solution, twice a day. She is currently 7 years old, we see the opthamologist every 6 months because her PU has not advanced. Flirty's pappa just went blind at age 10, from PU, I believe he was diagnosed at age 7. Flirty's brother also has PU. 

I agree with others, please let the breeder know about this and report it to the K9 database.

Our opthamologist has had great success with the Diclofenac drops. I will PM you if you don't mind.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Flirty has PU, she was diagnosed at 4 years of age. She has no cysts presently. Flirt is on Diclofenac solution, twice a day. She is currently 7 years old, we see the opthamologist every 6 months because her PU has not advanced. Flirty's pappa just went blind at age 10, from PU, I believe he was diagnosed at age 7. Flirty's brother also has PU.
> 
> ...


Aw, sweet Flirty  My understanding is that when the eyes of dogs who had PU but no visible iris cysts were studied, they did find iris cysts in the eye, just not visible.

I do think about her often, and keep both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Aw, sweet Flirty  My understanding is that when the eyes of dogs who had PU but no visible iris cysts were studied, they did find iris cysts in the eye, just not visible.
> 
> I do think about her often, and keep both of you in my thoughts.


 
Hi Linda! Thanks for thinking of Flirty, she is such a sweetheart. I believe you are correct about the iris cysts not being visible. Here is what the eye Dr. wrote as diagnosis in February: "...hyperpigmentation of iris, slight pigmentary dispersion on antior lense capsule, left greater than right, slight anterior capsular cataract, no iris cysts, stable/unchanged." Looking at her CERF report, cysts were noticed then.

When it comes time to put drops in, she doesn't run away but she will hold her eyes closed SO tightly, I can't help but laugh at her because she thinks she's pulling a fast one on me. This momma knows how to get those drops in there.


----------



## dmarieski (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, he was diagnosed from an Opthamologist. He originally had a grey dot that I had checked (mineral deposit) and that's when he saw the cysts.

Right now I believe they are cysts only, very early stage, and I am hoping that it will not develop into PU. The Dr said that while not impossible, that I was being overly optimistic. Either way, I want to treat it aggressively.

I will ask the eye Dr about Dicolenac. He goes back for a check up in 3 months. Some mentioned about bursting the cysts. Maybe I should inquire about having that done now while they are small. 

I'm still processing (grieving) this turn of events. As I am sure with all your Goldens, he is the sweetest dog. Just loves to be loved. I'll do everything I can so his quality of life isn't dimensioned for as long as possible.

I will be contacting the breeder, as I am curious if his parents or litter maters had this. Hopefully she was diligent and stopped breeding from that line and reported it.


Thanks to all who helped. I really appreciate it. Hopefully they can find a cure soon and not just treat the symtons.


----------



## dmarieski (Mar 8, 2012)

Is that the only medicine Flirty is on Diclofenanc? Is that the only medicine that was ever prescribed.

She seems to be Golden that hopefully will make it through her life span without the horrible end result from PU. That's what I'm hoping for Colby, as well.

What meds were the brother and father on? Did theirs advance rapidly?

Good luck to you. And, yes, please PM. Am I set up for that? I'm still learning to navigate this forum. Thanks!!!


----------



## dmarieski (Mar 8, 2012)

I found the PM. But it says I can't reply back until I have 15 posts.

But Colby, like any typical Golden, loves to be loved. If you don't pet him right away, you can expect his head in your lap. And who can resist that. 

Unlike, my first Golden who would play fetch for hours, Colby is probably the only retriever who doesn't retrieve. You get 2 or 3 out of him and he's done. We're more of a hiking team. We get on the trails here in PA, he loves it. He'll take off ahead of you, but then he'll stop, come back and wait for you. After a mile or so, he's right by your side the rest of the way.

Although he absolutely loves everyone, he does seem to have his 3 favorites among my friends/family. He just whimpers and is all over them when he sees any of them. If I didn't love him so much, I might just get jealous. But I like seeing him so happy like that.

Thanks for the feedback. Flirty gives me hope that Colby can get through the majority of his life without the major complications. As long as he's not in pain, that is my first priority. His quality of life is what is important.

Have a great day. The sun is shining in PA. 
Donna


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I understand your anxiety about this. When my bridge girl Maggie began experiencing age-related issues (mostly the deafness) I really freaked! At the time I had difficulty accepting these changes. In retrospect, it was no big deal, she was fine. Granted deafness is not comparable to potential blindness.

I knew of Flirt's PU prior to her coming to own me so after a bit of research I was confident that we could handle whatever would come our way.

Anyway, the Diclofenac is the only meds that Flirty is on for her eyes. Her opthamologist has had great success with it for years and I trust her knowledge. It is very expensive but it is working so we deal with the cost. Her father, Marley, was on Tropimacide and corticosteroids until the flare-up last year which left him blind.

If you search on here, there are several others with PU and their course of treatment/meds.

Keep on posting so we can PM!

Here is Flirty in her favorite pose. She's not fond of the camera.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

I would be sure to rule out a tick disease triggering this, if there has been any tick exposure at all. I know it's generally an immune system thing, but....you never know...


----------



## myboys (Aug 1, 2012)

My 5 year old Golden, Moby, was diagnosed with uveal cysts by an opthalmologist today. He actually is just recovering from his fourth orthopedic surgery in the past 4 years (2 subluxating patellas and 2 cruciate ligament tears). In my daily "post op" exam to ensure he is healing well, I noticed a discoloration spot kind of floating in the iris of his eye. Since he was going to the specialty vet clinic to get his staples removed anyway, I had an optho consult, and they confirmed "balloons of pigmented tissue coming from the back of the iris." I was then told that these cysts can be associated with PU or golden retriever uveitis. In fact, the dr said that there is a 75% chance that Moby will develop PU. She further said that it usually occurs in both eyes and very often leads to blindness (I was so upset that I cannot remember the percentage, but I think she said 50% of the time). Despite the diagnosis, the dr recommended a 6 month recheck, but no current treatment, no drops, nothing. If early detection is so important, and there is such a strong chance Moby will develop PU, why not start him on treatment/drops now? Moby is the sweetest "big" guy (90 lbs of love), and I just don't want him to go through any more than he already has. Your advice - PLEASE!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Both our girls have ciliary body cysts and are watched every 8-10 months per the ophthamologist. They are on no meds for it. As I've read and been told, all dogs with PU have cysts, but not all dogs with cysts develop PU. Many dogs dx'ed with PU live happy productive lives. Some, with medication, get repeated good reports with no progression. Some, even with losing an eye, don't miss a beat and are the same sweet companion as always. Even completely blind dogs do very, very well.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

myboys said:


> Your advice - PLEASE!!


Sorry about the diagnoses.
You might want to look at post #7 of this thread.

"*Treatment for Pigmentary Uveitis or Golden Retriever Uveitis (GRU) is 'aimed at reducing inflammation in the eye and preventing or delaying the onset of glaucoma'. Glaucoma is painful and blinding and has been found to develop in 46% of dogs with GRU. *"

As I recall, GRU is painful. Going by memory here, but... I recall being told by the ophthalmologist that this creates pressure in the eye(s) that causes pain in the dog similar to migraines - and those aren't fun.

Our Nellie had GRU towards the end of her life. She was under constant care by the ophthalmologist; eyedrops, pressure checks and so on.

Nasal cancer finally got her this past spring, but she was doing okay being blind. Really had to keep a check on the pressures though to make sure there was no pain.

One of her eyes had the injection to 'kill' the eye. It wasn't responding to eye drops to keep the pressure down. The other option was eye removal. We didn't want to do that due to her age and being tired and frail - she was an old girl; almost 15. Towards the end, her other eye started to have rising pressures. If she didn't pass away, we would have had her other eye injected too. She was blind anyway.

She needed help at times, but never seemed too bothered by being blind.

Good luck.

Oh, and if you are near Akron Ohio, you might want to check out the place in in post #7. Great place. Dr. Bobofchak was great to work with. Actually, you might want to check that link and see if they have any locations near you. Make sure you are seeing a ophthalmologist and not a regular vet. Regular vets do not have the same training. Our regular vet misdiagnosed Nellie's eye problems early on.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't panic. Many goldens do fine with eyedrops to reduce inflammation. My Golden girl was diagnosed about 5 years ago, has eyedrops (diclofenac) twice a day and has had no further progression of the disease.
Talk to the opthomologist about getting started on treatment.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

myboys said:


> My 5 year old Golden, Moby, was diagnosed with uveal cysts by an opthalmologist today. He actually is just recovering from his fourth orthopedic surgery in the past 4 years (2 subluxating patellas and 2 cruciate ligament tears). In my daily "post op" exam to ensure he is healing well, I noticed a discoloration spot kind of floating in the iris of his eye. Since he was going to the specialty vet clinic to get his staples removed anyway, I had an optho consult, and they confirmed "balloons of pigmented tissue coming from the back of the iris." I was then told that these cysts can be associated with PU or golden retriever uveitis. In fact, the dr said that there is a 75% chance that Moby will develop PU. She further said that it usually occurs in both eyes and very often leads to blindness (I was so upset that I cannot remember the percentage, but I think she said 50% of the time). Despite the diagnosis, the dr recommended a 6 month recheck, but no current treatment, no drops, nothing. If early detection is so important, and there is such a strong chance Moby will develop PU, why not start him on treatment/drops now? Moby is the sweetest "big" guy (90 lbs of love), and I just don't want him to go through any more than he already has. Your advice - PLEASE!!


I think the reason that your dog is not on any medication right now is because the medication is to reduce inflammation and to relieve pain, if there is no inflammation (which causes the pain) than the medication would do nothing. This is a condition that is not cured with meds, but managed and slowed once symptoms start.


----------



## dmarieski (Mar 8, 2012)

Get a second opinion. On my first visit where PU was diagonesed the DR said, "Lets wait and see". After researching and finding that aggressive treatment is the only hope of slowing the progression. I called and asked why we weren't treating it. He said "Oh, we can start medication". We did and a follow up scheduled.

On the follow up visit I asked for the "top" opthamologist. He was much more thorough. Changed his meds a little. On the 3rd visit, the inflammation was down and some cysts were lessened. That was the best news that I could ask for without a complete cure. 

My hope is that we can keep the blindness at by until he reaches the end of latter part of his life. As grieving as this is, there is hope that the meds will work on your dog too.. Start treatment. Do Not Delay!!

Here is the meds.

Fluriprofen - once a day (down from twice a day at beginning of treatment)
Atropine - once a week (down from every other day at beginnng of treatment)

He goes back for a check up in October (from a every 6 week checkup to 3 months since his last appointment was so promising).

There is hope!!!


----------

